# homegrown aba turbo kit? suggestions?



## MkIII2ohslow (Aug 12, 2011)

looking for some suggestions, 2 cents, ect. on a homegrown/junkyard turbo kit that i can throw together for my aba. been reading alot about people using tdi parts but just looking for some specific, friendly suggestions i guess. looking to make round 180hp? i plan on buying c2 software, injectors, head spacer, ect. but i deffienatly can not afford a real turbo kit lol. pics, words of advice, helpful hints, experiences, current setups will all be helpful.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

If your not looking to spend much, I would suggest a generic t3. 57trim.

I have one brand new, you could run 100 bucks shipped.

.63ar exhaust housing, 5 bolt, with your choice of vband, internal wg, whatever.

Compressor housing is. AR 50

Would have the C2 fueling kit available as well if your interested,


----------



## MkIII2ohslow (Aug 12, 2011)

hmmmm. might be interested. so 100 bucks for the turbo...where did u get it? how much for the c2 fueling kit with the chip? stage 1 or 2?


----------



## MkIII2ohslow (Aug 12, 2011)

cmon guys help me out. i want boost on a tight budget :laugh:


----------



## MkIII2ohslow (Aug 12, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Ziptied (Dec 1, 2009)

Your best bet to turbo on a budget is too look for deals in the forced induction classifieds/ scan your local craigslist. Decent kits can be put together for a fraction of the cost of a brand new kit. If your aiming for 180whp you dont need a headspacer but its definetly a good idea and you will most likely want more power down the road.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Make me an offer. take this to private message though.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Stage 2


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

if you cant afford to do it right. Dont do it. Turbos will show every weak spot(IE control arm bushing,any sensor that is old,engine mounts, clutches)


----------



## MkIII2ohslow (Aug 12, 2011)

engine, transmission, suspension, brakes, etc are completely new. just got done with a 5 month long rebuild. tranny took a **** at the same time that my tax return came in the mail, so i did everything the right way . i just think that the prices some of these guys are charging for these turbo kits are rediculous. plus i would feel better knowing exactly every part that im putting on the car, not something that came inna kit. and no, im not about to hit up my local junkyard for turbo parts, just lookin for ideas on oem parts that people are using. aka oem turbos, intercoolers, injectors, etc wether it be from a tdi, any other turbo deisel, dsm parts...i think you get the point.


----------



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

Daskoupe said:


> if you cant afford to do it right. Dont do it. Turbos will show every weak spot(IE control arm bushing,any sensor that is old,engine mounts, clutches)


This. Transmissions will fail just looking at em funny.

That said, I've been making price lists for N/A 16v/20v motors, as well as an ABA-T... Both lists quickly hit $5,000 not touching on every minute detail.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

MkIII2ohslow said:


> for ideas on oem parts that people are using. aka oem turbos, intercoolers, injectors, etc wether it be from a tdi, any other turbo deisel, dsm parts...i think you get the point.



Yeah and no one is using any of that sheit(minus holset turbos from that statement). Hell good 350-400hp intercoolers are like 200 dollars tops.
The turbo road isnt cheap. I've spent a **** ton more then i want to thing about. Only oem part i have is a lower oil return hose off a 1.8t:laugh: and a 4bar fpr

The 020 is an ok trans over 250whp they are in the danger zone.(mainly cause 250whp puts your at 270-280 trq|)

what are your power goals?


----------



## MkIII2ohslow (Aug 12, 2011)

power goals arent super high. id be pumped with 200hp. i just rebuilt my 020 with new bearings, syncros rings, r&p, a new clutch masters stage 1 clutch, resurfaced flywheel, all new shifter bushings and brackets, all adjusted properly, new axles, new wheel bearings, hubs, engine mounts, subframe, all suspension bushings including ball joints and tie rods, and purchased a reman obd1 cylinder head and p&p'ed it. the list keeps going. i can go for paragraphs upon paragraphs to bring it to where it sits now. (was a junkyard pick ) i dont wanna go with crazy boost or anything like that. most of all i want it to be reliable. no ebay bull****. i know a good amount about boosting cars and reliable horse power, i was just looking for suggestions on any oem parts that people may be using in a budget turbo build.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

No problem, wasn't trying to be a dick. No one runs any factory turbos on the 2.0s. If you are looking for 200whp a dsm turbo will get you there(i wanna say a 16 or 18g) and that should only require 10-14 psi(which is fine on stock motor)


----------



## MkIII2ohslow (Aug 12, 2011)

ok cool. i wasnt looking to run anymore than 12psi. now...im not too familiar with dsm's so what do you mean by "16 or 18g". sorry for my ignorance lol


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

its a type of turbo for them, but now that i think about you'll have a hard time finding a manifold for it. Just go T3 anything T3(super 60, t3/t4, 60-1 etc) it will make life on you easier when getting a manifold. Also the ebay exhaust manifolds and intercooler cores work great. 200whp will take 10-12 psi on a t3/t4


----------



## MkIII2ohslow (Aug 12, 2011)

well i found a rebuilt garret t25 4g63 2g turbo from a talon at a pretty good price. seems like a good route to me. but what do you think of adapter flanges? i found one on treadstone that goes from t3 to t25. i mean if its on their website its gotta be pretty legit..


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

true that! But that turbo might be a bit small. I'm not sure i dont have a ton of knowledge of those things.


----------



## MkIII2ohslow (Aug 12, 2011)

i mean hell for the price for a legit garret t25 turbo, i think im gonna go for it. my buddy can make me a custom downpipe and its internally gated so imma give it shot. slowly but surely ill get a "homegrown" turbo kit put together lol. thanks for all the input!!!!!!!!


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

That should be a pretty reliable turbo for you, and be able to hit your goal pretty easily. Just make sure the turbo is in good shape before you install it. Make sure there isn't any movement in and out, and very little side to side. If it's touching the housing on the side to side, take a pass. Are you sure it's t25? For some reason I remember the Mitsubishi turbos being a little odd on the exhaust inlet. If you have an estimate on what it'll cost to get this mounted to your motor, be sure you double that, because isht can and does happen.


----------



## Rocambolesque (Apr 18, 2010)

T25 manifolds are available on ebay. I have one since I'm also building a homegrown ABA turbo with a T25...


----------



## mk2golf14s (May 1, 2009)

i would say a t25 would work just fine for your goals. should have a pretty quick spool up. prob 12psi by 2800.:thumbup:


----------



## MkIII2ohslow (Aug 12, 2011)

haha id be cool with that. i mean its my daily so im not taking it to the track or anything. that kind of info is actually exactly what i was looking for. thanks!


----------



## Mk3Finks (Feb 17, 2013)

MkIII2ohslow said:


> haha id be cool with that. i mean its my daily so im not taking it to the track or anything. that kind of info is actually exactly what i was looking for. thanks!


I'm bringing this back from the dead because is like to know if you followed through with the t25. I'm pretty dumb (because I've never turbod anything yet) but I am getting a **free** t25 that has no play in it whatsoever off a GS-t eclipse. **to acquire the turbo I made a deal to sell my buddies car that it was on**

So my real question is what changes do I need to make to run this turbo on my ABA?


----------



## MkIII2ohslow (Aug 12, 2011)

Well, it's a long story. I ended up buying an obd1 block, rebuilding it with .020 over cast pistons, forged rods, refinished crank, tight clearances, remanufactured garret t3 turbo, all I needed was a 16v head, to rebuild it with goodies, and throw it in the car. But I ending up selling the car. So now I have a motor that needs a car lol.


----------



## Mk3Finks (Feb 17, 2013)

:banghead: I have the 16v head for you if you still need it. I went away from that because I've always wanted a turbo and I can't do the bbm kit it's way too expensive. My initial thought was it'd be perfect compression for a turbo, but when I thought about it more I can do the same thing with arp studs.

I guess I'm at square one though, I don't know anything about springs or trims (or gt25's for that matter) I think I assumed it would be a t3 and I would just bolt it in my ABA. Guess my mind assumes we live in a perfect world were everything works together lol


----------



## MkIII2ohslow (Aug 12, 2011)

Lol. I've never heard of arp studs lowering compression???? I know that a 16v head lowers the compression to 8.5:1 which makes it perfect for forced induction. Plus makes more power than 8v turbo setups. Which is why I wanted to run one. Didn't want to run stacked gaskets or a spacer, nor did I want the slap from a cold start with forged pistons on a daily driver. Just remember, doing things right, makes everything work right. And 99% of the time, more money/more legit=more power lol.


----------



## Mk3Finks (Feb 17, 2013)

I think your right, I guess whatever I was reading back in the day was probably talking about stacking gaskets along with arp studs. My mind has this thing where I'll read something, four weeks later remember clearly *what I think is clearly* what I read but forget something critical. For example, the day I pulled that 16v head at the junkyard I was swearing to my brother who was there that that head would bolt right up to an ABA "all day long, no modification needed" I remember saying. Got home that night started looking into the threads about the swap and quickly found I conveniently forgot about the BBM kit that only costs a grand (or however much) 


Anyway, I think I'll start my own thread. I'll get some pics and the specifics of the turbo and hopefully people will be willing to help me out with my turbo ignorance.


----------



## POPOTROPOPIC3 (Apr 3, 2013)

I did an aba turbo in a MK1 for about ~$1100.00 Found a turbo off an old 300d mercedes c2 stg 2 440s and a decent exhaust. SO MUCH FUN


----------

